

Ask HN: Best longform articles you've read in 2014 - litmus


======
litmus
I'll get the ball rolling with "The Sixth Stage of Grief Is Retro-computing"

[https://medium.com/message/networks-without-
networks-7644933...](https://medium.com/message/networks-without-
networks-7644933a3100)

------
jotux
From my bookmarks:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/happily-
ev...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/happily-ever-
after/372573/)

This was on hn a while ago and spurred some really interesting discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7714400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7714400)
[http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/logic-of-buddhist-
philoso...](http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/logic-of-buddhist-philosophy/)

------
mtmail
"The Rise of Nintendo: A Story in 8 Bits" [http://grantland.com/features/the-
rise-of-nintendo-video-gam...](http://grantland.com/features/the-rise-of-
nintendo-video-games-history/)

Also a book on the history of Word Perfect showing how a software company was
run in the 80s [http://www.wordplace.com/ap/](http://www.wordplace.com/ap/)

------
megaultra
Without question, it would be Masters of Love via The Atlantic:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/happily-
ev...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/happily-ever-
after/372573/)

It may be a bit too short to qualify as long form, but boy, was it an eye-
opener for me.

------
jhildings
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10881213/The-
comi...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10881213/The-coming-
digital-anarchy.html) "The coming digital anarchy "

------
palidanx
A four part series

[http://graphics.latimes.com/product-of-mexico-
camps/](http://graphics.latimes.com/product-of-mexico-camps/)

